# Far Cry 3 capped at 30 FPS. Any known fix?



## Tomgang (Oct 26, 2019)

So i wanted to play throw some older games for once and now i have come to FC3. But no matter what i do, the games stay at horrible 25-30 FPS at highest settings and even on low settings FPS baraly comes up to 60 FPS despite V-sync is of and i have just testet Far Cry 5 and that runs with far higher FPS even on ultra, so it dont think its my system performance that is at fault here.

The CPU is an old one I7 980X oc to 4.4 GHz and GPU is way over power for this games as it is a GTX 1080 TI. So the hardware is capable of running this old games.

Any one know a fix to higher FPS?


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 26, 2019)

_It's a glitch. Press alt+enter to switch from windowed mode and then again to go back to full screen. Your FPS will be unlocked. _









						Is Far Cry 3 capped at 30fps? :: Far Cry® 3 General Discussions
					

So I use Fraps to help with with knowing how many fps I get in my games and I notice that I'm always getting 30fps in Far Cry 3 and wondering if it's capped at 30fps and if there is a way to unlock it so I can get 60fps?




					steamcommunity.com


----------



## Tomgang (Oct 26, 2019)

P4-630 said:


> _It's a glitch. Press alt+enter to switch from windowed mode and then again to go back to full screen. Your FPS will be unlocked. _
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice find. But results is a fail. FPS is still below 60 FPS on lowest settings.

Guess FC3 is just another crappy unoptimized game from Ubisoft. They had a bad rumor back then i clearly remember.


----------



## candle_86 (Oct 26, 2019)

Tomgang said:


> Nice find. But results is a fail. FPS is still below 60 FPS on lowest settings.
> 
> Guess FC3 is just another crappy unoptimized game from Ubisoft. They had a bad rumor back then i clearly remember.


Maybe but I ran it at 2560x1600 in 2012 on an i7 3930k and triple gtx 670 windows 8 pro and got over 60fps.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Oct 26, 2019)

Tomgang said:


> Nice find. But results is a fail. FPS is still below 60 FPS on lowest settings.
> 
> Guess FC3 is just another crappy unoptimized game from Ubisoft. They had a bad rumor back then i clearly remember.


3570k and 980Ti got me to 120fps locked at 1440p


----------



## Tomgang (Oct 26, 2019)

candle_86 said:


> Maybe but I ran it at 2560x1600 in 2012 on an i7 3930k and triple gtx 670 windows 8 pro and got over 60fps.



Well i dont get over 60 FPS really and it must be the game. other games runs just fine on my old CPU, even new games like FC5 and battlefield V runs with higher FPS.



cucker tarlson said:


> 3570k and 980Ti got me to 120fps locked at 1440p



Wierd it wount run at higher FPS on my pc then. Well i give up, already spend 4 hours trying to get higher FPS. I am soon gonna upgrade to a Ryzen 9 3950X cpu, maybe that will fix my FPS issue.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Oct 26, 2019)

Tomgang said:


> Well i dont get over 60 FPS really and it must be the game. other games runs just fine on my old CPU, even new games like FC5 and battlefield V runs with higher FPS.
> 
> 
> 
> Wierd it wount run at higher FPS on my pc then. Well i give up, already spend 4 hours trying to get higher FPS. I am soon gonna upgrade to a Ryzen 9 3950X cpu, maybe that will fix my FPS issue.


no really,fc3 loves single threaded performance so 3570k at 4.8ghz with ddr3 2400 would play a lot better.you still should be getting way over 60.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 26, 2019)

Tomgang said:


> Guess FC3 is just another crappy unoptimized game from Ubisoft.


It’s not the game. I refuse to run anything that low. I had 60fps locked with it when I played.  It’s likely some other program or setting on your machine interfering. Or perhaps game need another reinstall.  

Ubi’s Games have always been among the most optimized and smoothest running for me. Not sure how you got “another crappy unoptimized game from Ubisoft.”  Zombi might be the only one that was glitchy for me.


----------



## Tomgang (Oct 26, 2019)

cucker tarlson said:


> no really,fc3 loves single threaded performance so 3570k at 4.8ghz with ddr3 2400 would play a lot better.you still should be getting way over 60.



Way over 60 FPS with all on low, yeah i shut deffently get way higher FPS. FC3 came out in 2012 and my old CPU in 2010. So even throw my CPU is old, this game is a well. So the cpu shut have plenty grunt for running this game and my cpu also have a good overclock on it. So the FPS i get, makes no sence.



rtwjunkie said:


> It’s not the game. I refuse to run anything that low. I had 60fps locked with it when I played.  It’s likely some other program or setting on your machine interfering. Or perhaps game need another reinstall.
> 
> Ubi’s Games have always been among the most optimized and smoothest running for me. Not sure how you got “another crappy unoptimized game from Ubisoft.”  Zombi might be the only one that was glitchy for me.



It might be some other software interfering, but no other games gives me problems neither other Ubisoft games. No a reinstall will nok help as i just installed the dam game like 8 hours ago to play it later.

About ubisoft games optimizing. I have tryed severel games that fails to run proper. Watch dog is one, Far Cry 4 ran like shit and FC3 seems to be even worse while Far Cry 5 and FC New Dawn runs pretty darn well even on my old CPU.


----------



## Kissamies (Oct 26, 2019)

Weird since even with my temporary rig (Phenom II X4 940 BE @ 3.4GHz) paired with my R9 290, I can crank settings up and I don't have such a problem. Never ran into that.


----------



## Tomgang (Oct 26, 2019)

Chloe Price said:


> Weird since even with my temporary rig (Phenom II X4 940 BE @ 3.4GHz) paired with my R9 290, I can crank settings up and I don't have such a problem. Never ran into that.



yeah i find it wierd as well. but as i said before, i will upgrade my system soon (just waiting for amd to release Ryzen 9 3950X) and make a complete fresh windows install at the same time and that hopefully cures this issue. I will not put to much effort in to it now as i will be reinstall it all very soon.


----------



## Vayra86 (Oct 26, 2019)

This all sounds to me like some well hidden setting you've missed somewhere. Perhaps half-Vsync which is an option in NVCP.

Check your per application 3D settings there, maybe? For clarity, this:

And if you use or have used NVInspector, check that too.


----------



## hurakura (Oct 26, 2019)

try disabling fullscreen optimization


----------



## R00kie (Oct 26, 2019)

is your vsync on?


----------



## candle_86 (Oct 26, 2019)

Try win7 comparability, it came out before 8 and 10


----------

